# Chihuahua Bumper Stickers



## emc (Jun 2, 2004)

I make dog graphics for various products among which are Chihuahua bumper stickers. If anyone is interested you can view and buy them at
http://www.cafeshops.com/chihua2.11952815


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

Cute I might have to get one .
Will you have a darker colored Chi in the future???? :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*   HONK HONK!!   *


----------



## emc (Jun 2, 2004)

For now that's all that's available but who knows, maybe.

Chihuhuas On The Web
http://www.freewebs.com/chihuahua


----------

